# Trip Planning



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

I fount _Go Anywhere/Tesla_ navigation on Tesla.com/Trips. It's a neat Tesla nav tool. Is there an associated app or is it in the current Tesla app?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you mean this page:









Go Anywhere | Tesla


Stay charged anywhere you go, with access to our global charging networks. Explore a route and we’ll find the best locations to keep you charged along the way and upon arrival.




www.tesla.com





That's been around as long as I can remember.
I prefer abetterrouteplanner for trip planning, since you can tweak so many settings.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I simply use the nav system in the car.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> I simply use the nav system in the car.


Haha, yep! I’ve planned a few trips using abetterrouteplanner. Would spend days adjusting every detail. At the end, I’d wind up getting in the car and just using the navi.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I use abetterrouteplanner when I'm planning to head to a destination using a route that has few or no supercharger. abetterrouteplanner can recommend a multitude of charging sources but I mostly use the Tesla and CCS1 fast chargers (I own a CCS1 adapter). Tesla's navigation does not list fast CCS1 chargers.

Another benefit of abetterrouteplanner is that I can set my own departure charge level, something I cannot do using Tesla's navigation. This allows me to get a idea of when and where I'm going to stop for recharging which helps me plan my meals.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I have found and continue to find the Tesla online route planner (not the in car NAV one mind you) to be WAY overly conservative in it’s route planning. It seems like it wants to heavily tend toward more frequent stops and having scheduled breaks while driving. The in CAR nav and planner takes a lot more into consideration that is vehicle specific, certainly SOC but also more environmental impacts, wind, temp, etc. 

Abetterrouteplanner does of course and even BETTER charge allowing one to add much more specifics and more dynamic and selectable inputs.. vehicle weight, climate control preferences, charging and destination SOC preferences and how long one might like to charge at any one specific SC. I tend to like to have 20-30 minute breaks at SC where I know the facilities, amenities, food and drink options are ones where I purposely want to patronize or I want to have a mid-day lunch break or longer schedule get out and walk around break. 

I’d really like the Tesla in car NAV to allow users to make these types of selections for SC stops with some preferences or charging duration selections, and then re-work the math and recommendations. It’s not very easy to do that today, but it’s DOABLE and so could come in the future.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Haha, yep! I’ve planned a few trips using abetterrouteplanner. Would spend days adjusting every detail. At the end, I’d wind up getting in the car and just using the navi.


Same here. But as Tesla continues to change the in car navigation software, I sometimes find not all changes are for the better. (No, how could that be?!) On my most recent trips, the SC stops it has proposed border on being ludicrous. Leaving my house with a 90% SOC it routes me to stop at a supercharger just 30 miles away. Uhm, why? Charge rate would be so low as to be pointless. It then suggests bypassing the obvious stops for a stretch objective SC location. I made this same trip in rapid succession, once in Model X and then in model 3, and same nutty suggestions in both cars. I ignored the cars’ suggestions.

So I would like to wholeheartedly suggest that people trust the in car navigation, but….. I do believe it won’t leave you stranded, but I also know that it doesn’t always choose the most time efficient or logical SC locations.


----------

